# Sicherheitsbehörden beklagen ihre Ohnmacht



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2013)

Ohnmacht, nicht Ohnnacht, sorry.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...oerden-beklagen-eigene-ohnmacht-a-933255.html


> *Ausländische Geheimdienste, Terroristen, Kriminelle - sie alle nutzen das Internet für ihre Zwecke. Können deutsche Sicherheitsbehörden da mithalten? Nein, sagen Experten auf einer BKA-Tagung. Sie verlangen mehr Befugnisse für die Ermittler.*





> Vor allem scheint den BKA-Präsidenten eine "Gerechtigkeitslücke" umzutreiben, die aus fehlenden Befugnissen der Behörden resultiere. Auf diese Weise *würden "die Cleveren und Verantwortungslosen bevorteilt"*, der rechtstreue Bürger bleibe indes fassungslos zurück. Der frühere Verfassungsrichter Udo Di Fabio erklärt später, *einem herkömmlichen Bankräuber, der 20.000 Euro erbeute, drohe ein Entdeckungsrisiko von 90 Prozent. Einem Cyber-Bankräuber hingegen, der 20 Millionen Euro stehle, nur eines von zehn Prozent.*





> "*Auch wenn ich mir damit gerade keine Freunde mache*", sagt wenig später Innenstaatssekretär Klaus-Dieter Fritsche mit Blick auf die NSA-Enthüllungen, "aber wir brauchen Daten."


Viele wahre Worte in ungewohnter Konzentration.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2013)

[X] Fixed.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2013)

Aber es gibt einfach (zusätzlich zum "Ermittlungsproblem") auch eine extreme Schieflage der Justiz im Bereich "innovative Kriminalität":

Kuckt mal das an:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Die-Abzocke-am-Telefon;art773,7785253


> Wenn es auf dieser Welt an etwas nicht mangelt, dann an dubiosen Hotlines. Diese Nummer ist besonders schräg: Ein Anruf kostet 1,60 Euro, im Gegenzug gibt's einen Euro zurück.
> Die 0137-Hotline ist im Grunde genommen eine Anleitung zum Betrug: Die Geschichte kann sich nur rechnen, wenn man von einem fremde Telefon anruft – also einem Dritten Schaden zufügt.
> Zwei Dinge müssen erfüllt sein, damit besagte Abzock-Hotline funktioniert: Der Anbieter sitzt möglichst am andern Ende der Welt und ist nicht greifbar – in diesem Fall in Panama-City. Und es muss Leute wie L. (Name geändert) geben, die so in Not sind, dass ihnen alles egal ist.


Wer ist denn der Anbieter in Panama? Vielleicht kennt man den sogar...

Aber darum geht es mir ja gar nicht...


> In dieser schlimmen Lebensphase – es ist Spätherbst 2012 – entdeckte L. die Abzock-Hotline. Dabei nutzte er den Umstand aus, nachts ans Telefon des Arbeitgebers zu gelangen. Knapp zwei Monate glühten die Apparate nur so. Zwei, drei Stunden am Abend rief der Mann an, unter 200 Anrufen machte er es selten.
> Als die Sache aufflog, waren um die 11 000 Anrufe zusammengekommen. Schaden für den Arbeitgeber: um die 13 000 Euro. Für L. hatte sich die Sache insofern ausgezahlt, als er übers Internet 826 Bezahlkarten im Wert von je zehn Euro zum Einlösen bekommen und damit insgesamt 8260 Euro ergaunert hatte.
> Die eigentliche Rechnung dafür gibt es nun vom Kitzinger Strafrichter. *Ein Jahr und drei Monate Haft, ausgesetzt zu vier Jahren Bewährung.*



Wie viel Strafe hat gleich wieder die notorische Betrügerbande um den teuflischen Österreicher gekriegt für Hunderttausendfachen Betrug?


> Das Gericht verhängte gegen die beiden Männer Haftstrafen von jeweils einem Jahr und 3 Monaten auf Bewährung; die angeklagte Frau kam mit einer Geldstrafe von EUR 1.500 davon.


Hier ein verzweifelter dummer Mensch, dort abgebrühte Betrüger mit ins Detail ausgearbeitetem Betrugsplan. Hier 1 Opfer mit 13.000€ Schaden, dort Hunderttausende Betroffene.

*Und beide Male das gleiche Urteil?*
Da braucht man dann auch nicht groß jammern, denn selbst wenn wir hierzulande perfekte Bedingungen hätten für die Ermittlungen im Bereich Cybercrime & Co - solange die deutsche *Justiz* in desem Bereich blinder ist als ein Nacktmull und lächerliche Urteile fällt, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind, solange braucht sich kein noch so eifrig ermittelnder Staatsanwalt einbilden, dass die Entscheidungen der Richter in diesem Bereich etwas sein werden als Kopfschütteln auslösende Urteile, die eher eine ins Perverse verzerrte Ironie von so etwas wie "angemessener Gerechtigkeit" sind als irgendetwas anderes.

_ich habe fertig_


----------



## drboe (15 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Viele wahre Worte in ungewohnter Konzentration.


Welche Wahrheit soll da stehen? Die Wahrheit derjenigen, die die Bürger als Sicherheitsrisiko betrachten? Die Wahrheit der Leute, die Kommunikationsdaten auf Vorrat anlegen wollen, womit dann gilt, dass ein Bankräuber weniger Spuren hinterlässt als ein unbescholtener Nutzer von Telefonen oder des Internets? Die Wahrheit derjenigen, die sage "es gehe ... darum sich auf Augenhöhe mit der Organisierten Kriminalität zu begeben", was ja wohl heißt, selbst mit kriminellen Methoden des Mobs zu agieren? Durch umfassende Datensammlungen und das Ausspionieren der Lebensgewohnheiten a la NSA wird weder mehr Sicherheit des Einzelnen erzeugt, schon weil Demokratie und Rechtsstaat dabei auf der Strecke bleiben, noch werden dabei mehr international agierende Straftäter gefasst. Entsprechende Behauptungen sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen. Die kommen letztlich von den gleichen Leuten, die praktisch einen staatlichen Schutzschirm für rechtsradikale Killer aufgespannt haben und sich unfähig erweisen vorurteilsfrei die Aufklärung von Gewaltverbrechen zu betreiben. Wer Daten im Überfluss hortet und sammelt, hat zwar viele Informationen aber keinen Durchblick, wenig Ahnung vom Täter und gezwungen selbst bei kleinsten Delikten den Heuhaufen um zu graben. Wie groß ist eigentlich die Aufklärungsquote der Internetkriminalität bei den Ganoven, auf die man direkt oder über Verträge Zugriff nehmen kann im Vergleich zu der bei allen anderen Straftaten? Hat die eine Zeit lang geltende Vorratsdatenspeicherung die Aufklärungsquote nennenswert beeinflusst? Die Polizeistatistik von 2011 sagt dazu m. E. klar nein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

...mit Vorratsdaten hat man auch damals nur die Deppen ermittelt. Die sterben zwar nicht aus, hinterlassen aber ihre Spuren in den Statistiken und an der nächsten Ecke wartet wieder ein gewählter Populist.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _ich habe fertig_


...ich eigentlich auch!


----------

